
Another Bernie Madoff scheme is unfolding - tsguo3
http://www.wsj.com/articles/fraud-investigation-ricochets-through-hedge-fund-known-for-ties-to-jewish-community-1469439181
======
PhantomGremlin
Sigh.

It's useful to have a "web" button, but only if the actual WSJ title isn't
mangled beyond all recognition in the submission. I was unable to find the
non-paywalled article without changing my search.

This worked for me in Google, based on the partial URL: fraud investigation
ricochets through hedge fund

The actual title is: Fraud Probe Ricochets Through Platinum Partners, a Hedge
Fund With Ties to Jewish Community

